# String length and Serving Specs Website



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

this is a great idea, but it was started here on archery talk, went over big and every one was posting on it, than all of a sudden it got to be top secret, and most wont even post on here even if they have the specs. yes I am one of them now. so how do you resolve this i dont know. I have 3 3ring binder full of specs


----------



## ice67 (Jul 8, 2011)

I think it would be awesome to have that kind of data available to anyone who is a "novice" string maker, I would subscribe


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Check out the Stickies at the top of the Arrows and Strings forum. 

I think the reason they've stalled a little is that some of the bigger contributors to those threads were putting more time in giving specs than they were getting from the threads and have since stopped frequenting them as much. The many were taking advantage of the few and the few got tired of it. That and I know several of the big contributors started facebook groups for specs and have stopped coming on AT near as much.


----------



## marc_groleau (Aug 18, 2007)

Great idea. I for one would subscribe to such a data base.


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

I've given this some thought as well. For an up to date all inclusive database there needs to be some incentive for providing the specs. A nominal fee of say $1 per download with a percentage kicked back to the spec provider. A rating system for downloaders to validate each spec. A section for comments, particularly with string lengths that are too long as is seen with some manufacturers. It would be a bit of work but might be a good platform to launch other business endeavors. Just my thoughts, good luck!


----------



## marc_groleau (Aug 18, 2007)

deerbum said:


> I've given this some thought as well. For an up to date all inclusive database there needs to be some incentive for providing the specs. A nominal fee of say $1 per download with a percentage kicked back to the spec provider. A rating system for downloaders to validate each spec. A section for comments, particularly with string lengths that are too long as is seen with some manufacturers. It would be a bit of work but might be a good platform to launch other business endeavors. Just my thoughts, good luck!


All of the above sounds like good ideas.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I had planned on doing this too but simply haven't gotten around to it, mostly because it's a lot more complicated than you might initially think. A lot has to be in place to make it a source that will attract enough builders to make it a worthwhile resource. The sticky that is at the top of the strings forum simply leaves a lot to be desired and that's why it isn't all that well used anymore. 
*
Here are my thoughts and ideas. *
- The sticky lacked any standard in the way the data was presented. Many struggled to interpret how the poster was presenting the data. With 2 dozen contributors you were getting 18 different standards. 
- Standards on data usually means having data fields to be filled out, this makes the website build process a bit more intensive but certainly doable. 
- Having a standard also sounds easy to say but when you start to think of all the wacky string combos out there it's a lot harder to implement. Single cam, Yokes, Split yokes, bla bla bla. 
- Obviously once you develop the standard you'll need a comprehensive and comprehensible way of communicating it.
- Different people absorb data differently, some like simply black and white numbers others prefer a drawing or graphic. you'll want to cater to everyone perhaps different views of the same data.
- Build processes and available options or differences in the bows means that specs on the same model bow of the same year can have significant differences. You'll likely need a way of collecting limb and cam specs for each listing so the builder can confirm that the specs are matching the bow he/she is trying to build a string for.
- It needs to be a community effort where builders can submit specs and share but again how do you ensure your members are givers and not just takers, you'll need to incentivize some how. Having a site that is so efficient that it is the builders primary string spec storage tool would certainly help. If a builder has to take time out of their day to share they simply won't bother but if they want to write a spec down for their next string and your site is clear and easy they'll use it.
- With community submissions there needs to be a way of confirming specs, typically this requires rating system so if a user logs in how can he have confidence that the specs provided are accurate and not some drivel posted by a troll. if a builder goes through the effort of building a string using bad specs from your website, you'll lose participants real quick. (AT sticky also has this problem.) So a star rating system seems like the most common way of setting up rating. I would prefer that the poster as well as the post both are rated. I would like to know that the guy who posted this has 250 posts that average a 5 star rating vs a 3 time poster with a 1 star rating. 
- The search has to be easy to use and have the ability to really be granular. Once you have a million string specs, how do you prevent 250 hits for a particular bow. So you need the ability to use the "and" operator in your search string. A filtering system would be nice too so you could filter down your search pool. A filter also helps to find an entry that may accidentally be entered with a typo.
- Comments, some bows and builders may want to add comments to a particular string spec. Those comments need to be relational to the spec. I don't want to see all the comments for strings I'm not building. Comments like "I found I get better performance by moving the speed nocks down .25 of an inch." or "you should serve real tight this cam has a significant bend in it" ... you get the idea.
- I'm sure there are a lot more things that need to be added and would be communicated by the users so be prepared to put in a lot of hours on it.
- Honestly I think this would be a real good thing for a manufacturer to create to drive traffic to their website. Anytime you can offer resources and or entertainment on your site you'll get more clicks and more sales opportunities. So if you build one and it incorporates all the stuff I listed above and all the stuff I forgot to include... I would love to link to it from my website. Hell if there are enough hits I might even pay to advertise.


----------



## BK2_SHOOTER (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks for all of the feedback, I appreciate your thoughts. 
I plan to go ahead with this, and understand that it is a heap of work. 
I think the end result website may need to charge a nominal fee of perhaps a $10-15 per year subscription fee with access to all specs. to help cover the investment in time and web hosting.etc

The big question is, Who would be happy to share their specs with me in order to help get this started? Perhaps in exchange big contributors would gain free access to the final site?

My plan would be to re create all specs in a standardised layout - your original artwork would not be reused.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

I would be happy to pay a fee,


----------



## Pansch360 (Oct 9, 2016)

I don’t have a lot of specs as I’ve only been collecting them for a short time but I’d be happy to donate and pay the fee to access the site 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BK2_SHOOTER (Oct 23, 2002)

Hi Guys, 
I Could do with some specs to start populating the website. 

As an incentive, I will add YOUR STRING MAKING BRAND Banner / Advert to the website when its launched. (YOU supply artwork to dimensions I will later specify)

For every 10 Specs that you send me (that are later verified to be accurate) I will advertise your company on the site Free Of Charge for 1 Month!!!!!. 
AND for every 10 specs that you verify are accurate, that someone else has sent in, you will receive the same deal. 
Also any specs that you send to me / Any specs that you verify will be linked to you / your website for long term future exposure for you & your brand. 

I.e. if you send me 60 specs - I will add your banner for 6 months

If you would like to send me some specs, Please send them by email to [email protected]

I am happy to receive them in any format / style (written text OR a photo of your spec sheet.etc is all fine) as i will be re typing them in any case. 

Thanks Guys.


----------



## BK2_SHOOTER (Oct 23, 2002)

Big Thanktou to Pansch360 for sending through a bunch of string specs. 

Every spec helps. 

Please take a moment to email in some bow specs. 
The more we have as a community, the better chance that it will help YOU in the future, when you need a spec. 

Thanks Guys.


----------



## luvelkhunt (Dec 9, 2013)

Hoyt actually has their string specs on the 2018 tune charts. Would be nice if they all did that


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

the information isn't really all that hard to find, so far anything I have done, I was able to verify through manufacturer or google it


----------

